# rat litter record keeping forms!



## weaverc12 (Dec 14, 2011)

i looked and looked for the PERFECT record keeping forms for litters of rats and never could find any so i made my own!! here it is so you can get it:

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=15noa6w" target="_blank"><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/15noa6w.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wait, is this for just anyone or rat breeders?
Are you a rat breeder?


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I might use this for my RolePlay rattery. I like organization xD


----------



## weaverc12 (Dec 14, 2011)

i am not necessarily a rat "breeder" but i have bred twice now. i own 2 females and a litter currently. this form is for ANYONE who wants to keep their litters organized or even if you have an accidental litter!  i hope this is found useful


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Just so you know, we don't allow discussion of rat breeding, nor do we condone it


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> I think I might use this for my RolePlay rattery. I like organization xD


You have intrigued me lol, is this like fantasy rat breeding?


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Kiko said:


> You have intrigued me lol, is this like fantasy rat breeding?


Kinda sounds it, Eh? I used to do that with my Breyer model horses back when I was young. It was play.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

If someone organized it like fantasy sports, i would do it lol.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I am on a game where you can breed virtual mice and hamsters. It's pretty awesome, although I am not a high enough level to breed yet.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Whats it called?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

us.cromimi.com

^Us version.

It's pretty fun.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Kinsey said:


> I am on a game where you can breed virtual mice and hamsters. It's pretty awesome, although I am not a high enough level to breed yet.


And where please?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I just posted it. :3

us.cromimi.com


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I do animal art RPing on deviantART. A friend and I "run a rattery" and everything is art based. Won't lie, we've been slacking off D: 
There's not much else to do besides draw them and breed them. We were considering holding a show for other "breeders" but we're easily frustrated by the lack of knowledge of others, so we've decided against it for the time being. 
http://anodd-i-enwi-rattery.deviantart.com/ I have group B while the friend has group A.
We haven't uploaded anything in a while, but I've been meaning to draw our newest babies.


----------

